

Organizing Obj-C declarations with Automator - jkubicek
http://jimkubicek.com/blog/2012/09/20/sort-methods-with-automator/

======
andymoe
Really nice hack but as a PSA to others I would like to say this: Make it
happen! Don't give up! Organize your view controller methods. Also don't let
your view controllers start to look like what this post is describing. Don't
throw everything in a single VC in a crap-ton of private methods. Go ahead and
write some helper clases if you need to. Every time I have to fix someones
2000 line rat nest of a view controller I die a little inside ;-)

~~~
jkubicek
Totally agree. It's better to just not let yourself get into a situation where
you need help like this.

